# Spaltenbreite bei Tabelle in PHP



## exiter28 (20. August 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

ich hab ein kleines Problem.

Mit folgendem Code werden Infos in einer Tabelle mit einer Zeile und 2 Spalten
geschrieben. Das Problem ist, daß die erste Spalte immer ca. 80% der Breite ist,
und die zweite der Rest. Ich möchte aber genau die umgekehrte Reihenfolge haben,
also daß die erste Spalte 20% und die zweite 80% hat. Leider bekomme ich das
nicht hin. Mit witdh funktionierts auch nicht.

Habt Ihr einen Tipp ?
Danke schon mal!


```
echo '<td align="center" background="images/tablebg_blue.gif" style="font-size: 11px;font-weight:normal; vertical-align: middle; color:#ffffff; border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; border-color:#000000;">'.'<img style="vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/user.gif" alt="user" />'."&nbsp;".$daten['name']."<br>"."am: ".$daten['datum']."<br>".'<a href="mailto:'.$daten['email'].'?subject=Anfrage an: '.$daten['name'].'" method="post" target="" enctype="text/plain"><img style="border:none; border: 0px; vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/mail.gif" alt="mail" /></a>'."<br>".$daten['email']."<br>"."Homepage: ".$daten['url'].'</td>'."\r\n";

      echo '<td align="center" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; vertical-align: middle; border-color:#000000; font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: .68em; color: #D1D3D7;" bgcolor="#595959">'.$text."&nbsp;".'</td>'."\r\n";
      echo '<tr>'."\r\n";
      echo '<tr>'."\r\n";
```


----------



## Klausus Maximus (20. August 2010)

Hi ^^ 

du musst natuerlich den td usw .. auch in ein table tag packen, dann klappt das auch mit der relativen breite ... am besten 
du nimmst css dafuer zb: style="width: 20%;" ... das muesste funktionieren


----------



## hela (20. August 2010)

exiter28 hat gesagt.:


> Habt Ihr einen Tipp ?


Dafür müsstest du schon mal den *HTML*-Quelltext der Tabelle zeigen.


----------



## SpiceLab (20. August 2010)

exiter28 hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist, daß die erste Spalte immer ca. 80% der Breite ist,
> und die zweite der Rest. Ich möchte aber genau die umgekehrte Reihenfolge haben,
> also daß die erste Spalte 20% und die zweite 80% hat. Leider bekomme ich das
> nicht hin. Mit witdh funktionierts auch nicht.
> ...


Klar, wären wir hier sonst anwesend? 

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du da konkret erfolglos mit *width* (HTML-Attribut o. CSS-Eigenschaft?) versucht hast, aber ich konnte deine  Vorgabe beschwerdefrei umsetzen.


```
<table border="1" style="width:100%;table-layout:fixed;">
  <tr>
    <td style="width:20%;">Spalte 1</td>
    <td style="width:80%;">Spalte 2</td>
  </tr> 
</table>
```

Vielleicht verwehrt sich mir das Verständnis für dein Problem auch in deiner mageren Ausführung, was genau du versucht hast, sowie in deinem PHP-Codeschnipsel, den du hier im HTML-Forum entgegenkommenderweise in seiner geparsten Fassung zeigen solltest, da wir uns hier nicht im PHP-Bereich befinden,  zweitens daraus nicht ersichtlich ist, wie sich die geladenen Inhalte im einzelnen zusammensetzen, und zu guter letzt nicht jeder User, der mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML vertraut ist,  geicher - / zwingendermaßen diese Scriptsprache beherrscht.


----------



## exiter28 (20. August 2010)

also mit css hab ich das mal versucht. Doch leider vergebens.
Irgendwie verhählt sich das mit php ech anders. Kann das sein?


```
echo '<td align="center" background="http://www.tutorials.de/images/tablebg_blue.gif" style="font-size: 11px;font-weight:normal; vertical-align: middle; color:#ffffff; border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; border-color:#000000; width:20%;" >'.'<img style="vertical-align: middle;" src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/user.gif" alt="user" />'."&nbsp;".$daten['name']."<br>"."am: ".$daten['datum']."<br>".'<a href="mailto:'.$daten['email'].'?subject=Anfrage an: '.$daten['name'].'" method="post" target="" enctype="text/plain"><img style="border:none; border: 0px; vertical-align: middle;" src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/mail.gif" alt="mail" /></a>'."<br>".$daten['email']."<br>"."Homepage: ".$daten['url'].'</td>'."\r\n";

      echo '<td align="center" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; vertical-align: middle; border-color:#000000; font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: .68em; color: #D1D3D7; width:*%;" bgcolor="#595959">'.$text."&nbsp;".'</td>'."\r\n";
```


----------



## chmee (20. August 2010)

Nein, php *kann* nichts am Designverhalten ändern.

Du machst Dir zB 2 Klassen:

```
.eighty{width:80%;}
.twenty{width:20%;}
```

und benutzt diese - ob php oder direkt html:

```
echo '<table>';
echo '<tr>';
echo '<td class="eighty">achtzig Prozent</td>';
echo '<td class="twenty">zwanzig Prozent</td>';
echo '</tr>';
echo '</table>';
```
mfg chmee


----------



## exiter28 (20. August 2010)

hmm...  danke, aber geht immer noch nicht.
Ich hab die beiden Classen im head bereich
definiert:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
      .eighty{width:80%;}
      .twenty{width:20%;}
    </script>
</head>


      echo '<td class="twenty" align="center" background="images/tablebg_blue.gif" style="font-size: 11px;font-weight:normal; vertical-align: middle; color:#ffffff; border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; border-color:#000000;" >'.'<img style="vertical-align: middle;" src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/user.gif" alt="user" />'."&nbsp;".$daten['name']."<br>"."am: ".$daten['datum']."<br>".'<a href="mailto:'.$daten['email'].'?subject=Anfrage an: '.$daten['name'].'" method="post" target="" enctype="text/plain"><img style="border:none; border: 0px; vertical-align: middle;" src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/mail.gif" alt="mail" /></a>'."<br>".$daten['email']."<br>"."Homepage: ".$daten['url'].'</td>'."\r\n";

      echo '<td class="eighty" align="center" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; vertical-align: middle; border-color:#000000; font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: .68em; color: #D1D3D7;" bgcolor="#595959">'.$text."&nbsp;".'</td>'."\r\n";
```


----------



## SpiceLab (20. August 2010)

Wenn mein funktionstüchtige Beispiel bei dir, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nicht funktioniert, solltest du hier zumindest auf die erhaltenen Antworten eingehen, und der zweimalig ausgesprochenen  Bitte nachkommen, den verarbeiteten PHP-Code in seiner HTML-Fassung zu zeigen, damit man einen Einblick gewinnt, was genau, und in welcher Form in die beiden Zellen geladen wird, z.b. eine ellenange Zeichenkette ohne enthaltene Leerzeichen, die die festgelegte Breite "sprengt".



spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht verwehrt sich mir das Verständnis für dein Problem auch in deiner mageren Ausführung, was genau du versucht hast, sowie in deinem PHP-Codeschnipsel, den du hier im HTML-Forum entgegenkommenderweise in seiner geparsten Fassung zeigen solltest, da wir uns hier nicht im PHP-Bereich befinden,  zweitens daraus nicht ersichtlich ist, wie sich die geladenen Inhalte im einzelnen zusammensetzen, und zu guter letzt nicht jeder User, der mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML vertraut ist,  geicher - / zwingendermaßen diese Scriptsprache beherrscht.



Vielen Dank für das aufschlußreiche Gespräch. Mögen sich hier andere mit deiner ignoranten Art herumschlagen.

Für sowas ist mir meine Zeit viel zu kostbar


----------



## exiter28 (20. August 2010)

```
<html>
<head>


</head>
<body bgcolor="#ffffff">

<table width="100%" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0" border="0" bordercolor="#000000">
<tr>
    <th height="31px" width="100%" style="vertical-align: middle;" bgcolor="">Inhalt</th>
</tr>

<?php

while ($daten = mysql_fetch_array( $db_erg, MYSQL_ASSOC))
   {
      // text replacen (str_replace = $search = zu suchender Text, &replace = gesuchter
      // Text ersetzen mit, $daten = Text in welchem gesucht werden soll. Rückgabe in $text)
      $text = str_replace($search, $replace, $daten['eintrag']);

      echo '<tr>'."\r\n";
      echo '<td align="center" background="http://www.tutorials.de/images/tablebg_blue.gif" style="font-size: 11px;font-weight:normal; vertical-align: middle; color:#ffffff; border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; border-color:#000000;" >'.'<img style="vertical-align: middle;" src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/user.gif" alt="user" />'."&nbsp;".$daten['name']."<br>"."am: ".$daten['datum']."<br>".'<a href="mailto:'.$daten['email'].'?subject=Anfrage an: '.$daten['name'].'" method="post" target="" enctype="text/plain"><img style="border:none; border: 0px; vertical-align: middle;" src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/mail.gif" alt="mail" /></a>'."<br>".$daten['email']."<br>"."Homepage: ".$daten['url'].'</td>'."\r\n";

      echo '<td align="center" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; vertical-align: middle; border-color:#000000; font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: .68em; color: #D1D3D7;" bgcolor="#595959">'.$text."&nbsp;".'</td>'."\r\n";
      echo '<tr>'."\r\n";
      echo '<tr>'."\r\n";
      echo '<td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">'."&nbsp;".'</td>';
      echo '<td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">'."&nbsp;".'</td>';
      echo '<tr>'."\r\n";

   }


?>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Sorry,... hier ist mal der Code....


----------



## chmee (20. August 2010)

CSS-Vorgaben werden auch nicht im Javascript-Bereich definiert!


```
<style type="text/css">
             body { color: purple; background-color: #d8da3d }
      </style>
```

mfg chmee


----------



## Scherzkeksrolle (20. August 2010)

Betrachest du dies als den verarbeiteten PHP-Code, der der Server an den Browser übergibt?

"*Browser -> Ansicht -> Seitenquelltext anzeigen*" wird von dir seit geschlagenen 100 Minuten erwünscht.

Kein Wunder, wenn hier alle Beteiligten das Weite suchen


----------



## exiter28 (20. August 2010)

Scherzkeksrolle hat gesagt.:


> Betrachest du dies als den verarbeiteten PHP-Code, der der Server an den Browser übergibt?
> 
> "*Browser -> Ansicht -> Seitenquelltext anzeigen*" wird von dir seit geschlagenen 100 Minuten erwünscht.
> 
> Kein Wunder, wenn hier alle Beteiligten das Weite suchen


 
? wie meinst du das? verstehe ich jetzt nicht...


----------



## chmee (20. August 2010)

Du hast den Quellcode gepostet. Gewünscht ist aber das "fertige" HTML-Seitenscript, welches Du mit "Quelltext anzeigen" sehen kannst.. Dieses hat mit dem Sourcecode wenig gemeinsam..

Mich dünkt, Du hast nicht verstanden, welche Rolle php bei der Seitengenerierung zuteil wird..

mfg chmee


----------



## SpiceLab (20. August 2010)

exiter28 hat gesagt.:


> ? wie meinst du das? verstehe ich jetzt nicht...


Dabei steht's hier doch in fetten Lettern eindeutig und unmißverständlich auf den Punkt gebracht :suspekt:



> "*Browser -> Ansicht -> Seitenquelltext anzeigen*"



Du sollst nach dem Aufruf deiner Seite in deinem genutzten Browser unter dem Menüpunkt "Ansicht" die Funktion "Seitenquelltext anzeigen" wählen, um den HTML-Code zu Gesicht zu bekommen, der vor fünf Stunden von hela und mir angefordert wurde, damit wir zunächst mal Einblick gewinnen, was du mit dem PHP-Script in die beiden Zellen lädst, das die gewünschten Spaltenbreiten "ignoriert", um dann auch gezielt der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen.

Wie gesagt, das war vor fünf Stunden, und in diesen Minuten meldet sich hier unüberhörbar die Feierabendsirene, die das Wochenende einläutet - tja, da hast du wohl erstmal Pech gehabt.

Bitte ziehen Sie auf dem Forengang eine neue Nummer, und halten sich in greifbarer Nähe auf, wenn diese aufgerufen wird.


----------



## exiter28 (23. August 2010)

Guten Morgen Jungs,
ok, jetzt aber...
ich saß auf der Leitung 


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Guestbook</title>
    <script type="text/javascript">
      function re_load() {
        window.document.location.reload();
      }
      setTimeout("re_load()",30000);
      a:hover {
      text-decoration: none;
      }
      a:link {
      text-decoration: none;
      }
      a:visited {
      text-decoration: none;
      }
      img {
      border: none;
      border: 0px;
      }
      #buch {
      position: fixed;
      }
      .feld1 {width:20%;}
      .feld2 {width:80%;}
    </script>
<meta name="author" content="Johann">
<link rel="stylesheet" href="css/shadow.css" type="text/css">
</head>
<body bgcolor="#ffffff">

<p>Anzahl der G&auml;stebuch-Eintr&auml;ge: 9 </p>

<table width="100%" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0" border="0" bordercolor="#000000">
<tr>

<!-- <th height="30px" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px;border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px;" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="150">E-Mail</th>
    <th height="30px" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px;" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="140">Homepage</th> -->

    <th height="31px" width="100%" style="vertical-align: middle;" bgcolor="">G&auml;stebucheintrag</th>
</tr>

<tr>
<td class="feld1" align="center" background="images/tablebg_blue.gif" style="font-size: 11px;font-weight:normal; vertical-align: middle; color:#ffffff; border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; border-color:#000000;" ><img style="vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/user.gif" alt="user" />&nbsp;Emmi<br>am: 2010-07-01 16:29:30<br><a href="mailto:?subject=Anfrage an: Emmi" method="post" target="" enctype="text/plain"><img style="border:none; border: 0px; vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/mail.gif" alt="mail" /></a><br><br>Homepage: </td>
<td class="feld2" align="center" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; vertical-align: middle; border-color:#000000; font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: .68em; color: #D1D3D7;" bgcolor="#595959">dere, so habs fast geschafft ende Juli no a Prüfung dann is endlich vorbei! Hura******

Gruß Stephan&nbsp;</td>

</tr>
<tr>
<td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td><td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr>
<td class="feld1" align="center" background="images/tablebg_blue.gif" style="font-size: 11px;font-weight:normal; vertical-align: middle; color:#ffffff; border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; border-color:#000000;" ><img style="vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/user.gif" alt="user" />&nbsp;Emelie<br>am: 2010-06-22 19:33:06<br><a href="mailto:?subject=Anfrage an: Emelie" method="post" target="" enctype="text/plain"><img style="border:none; border: 0px; vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/mail.gif" alt="mail" /></a><br><br>Homepage: </td>
<td class="feld2" align="center" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; vertical-align: middle; border-color:#000000; font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: .68em; color: #D1D3D7;" bgcolor="#595959">Servus Schale, hab scho lang nix mehr von dir gehört&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td><td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr>
<td class="feld1" align="center" background="images/tablebg_blue.gif" style="font-size: 11px;font-weight:normal; vertical-align: middle; color:#ffffff; border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; border-color:#000000;" ><img style="vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/user.gif" alt="user" />&nbsp;Admin<br>am: 2010-02-26 08:15:46<br><a href="mailto:?subject=Anfrage an: Admin" method="post" target="" enctype="text/plain"><img style="border:none; border: 0px; vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/mail.gif" alt="mail" /></a><br><br>Homepage: hier</td>

<td class="feld2" align="center" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; vertical-align: middle; border-color:#000000; font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: .68em; color: #D1D3D7;" bgcolor="#595959">Servo, Stephan!
merce, bin immer noch am basteln. 1Mon. noch :-) oder?&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td><td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr>
<td class="feld1" align="center" background="images/tablebg_blue.gif" style="font-size: 11px;font-weight:normal; vertical-align: middle; color:#ffffff; border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; border-color:#000000;" ><img style="vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/user.gif" alt="user" />&nbsp;Stephan<br>am: 2010-02-25 21:21:16<br><a href="mailto:?subject=Anfrage an: Stephan" method="post" target="" enctype="text/plain"><img style="border:none; border: 0px; vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/mail.gif" alt="mail" /></a><br><br>Homepage: </td>
<td class="feld2" align="center" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; vertical-align: middle; border-color:#000000; font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: .68em; color: #D1D3D7;" bgcolor="#595959">Dere, oh ganz neu, schaut ja super aus! gruß Emmi&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td><td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr>
<td class="feld1" align="center" background="images/tablebg_blue.gif" style="font-size: 11px;font-weight:normal; vertical-align: middle; color:#ffffff; border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; border-color:#000000;" ><img style="vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/user.gif" alt="user" />&nbsp;Abdul:)<br>am: 2010-01-02 08:57:43<br><a href="mailto:?subject=Anfrage an: Abdul:)" method="post" target="" enctype="text/plain"><img style="border:none; border: 0px; vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/mail.gif" alt="mail" /></a><br><br>Homepage: </td>

<td class="feld2" align="center" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; vertical-align: middle; border-color:#000000; font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: .68em; color: #D1D3D7;" bgcolor="#595959">etz schauts guad aus! so keat sehs:)&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td><td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr>
<td class="feld1" align="center" background="images/tablebg_blue.gif" style="font-size: 11px;font-weight:normal; vertical-align: middle; color:#ffffff; border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; border-color:#000000;" ><img style="vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/user.gif" alt="user" />&nbsp;Emelie<br>am: 2009-12-16 12:22:44<br><a href="mailto:?subject=Anfrage an: Emelie" method="post" target="" enctype="text/plain"><img style="border:none; border: 0px; vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/mail.gif" alt="mail" /></a><br><br>Homepage: </td>
<td class="feld2" align="center" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; vertical-align: middle; border-color:#000000; font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: .68em; color: #D1D3D7;" bgcolor="#595959">Hi, wie läufts den soooooooooooooo.&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td><td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr>
<td class="feld1" align="center" background="images/tablebg_blue.gif" style="font-size: 11px;font-weight:normal; vertical-align: middle; color:#ffffff; border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; border-color:#000000;" ><img style="vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/user.gif" alt="user" />&nbsp;Admin<br>am: 2009-12-14 13:07:34<br><a href="mailto:?subject=Anfrage an: Admin" method="post" target="" enctype="text/plain"><img style="border:none; border: 0px; vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/mail.gif" alt="mail" /></a><br><br>Homepage: </td>

<td class="feld2" align="center" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; vertical-align: middle; border-color:#000000; font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: .68em; color: #D1D3D7;" bgcolor="#595959">passt doch...
schau mol de Bauchrolle :-)&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td><td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr>
<td class="feld1" align="center" background="images/tablebg_blue.gif" style="font-size: 11px;font-weight:normal; vertical-align: middle; color:#ffffff; border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; border-color:#000000;" ><img style="vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/user.gif" alt="user" />&nbsp;Andreas<br>am: 2009-12-14 13:05:35<br><a href="mailto:?subject=Anfrage an: Andreas" method="post" target="" enctype="text/plain"><img style="border:none; border: 0px; vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/mail.gif" alt="mail" /></a><br><br>Homepage: </td>
<td class="feld2" align="center" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; vertical-align: middle; border-color:#000000; font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: .68em; color: #D1D3D7;" bgcolor="#595959">Ruskyplattform:)&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td><td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td></tr>
<tr>
<td class="feld1" align="center" background="images/tablebg_blue.gif" style="font-size: 11px;font-weight:normal; vertical-align: middle; color:#ffffff; border-left-style:solid; border-left-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; border-color:#000000;" ><img style="vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/user.gif" alt="user" />&nbsp;Johann Scharl<br>am: 2009-12-06 20:01:07<br><a href="mailto:admin@computer-scharl.de?subject=Anfrage an: Johann Scharl" method="post" target="" enctype="text/plain"><img style="border:none; border: 0px; vertical-align: middle;" src="../images/mail.gif" alt="mail" /></a><br>admin@computer-scharl.de<br>Homepage: www.computer-scharl.de</td>

<td class="feld2" align="center" style="border-right-style:solid; border-right-width:1px; border-bottom-style:solid; border-bottom-width:1px; vertical-align: middle; border-color:#000000; font-family: verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: .68em; color: #D1D3D7;" bgcolor="#595959">Testeintrag von Admin&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td><td style="background-image:url(../images/s8.jpg);background-repeat:repeat-x;background-position: 0% 0%;">&nbsp;</td></tr>
</table>


<!-- wird die id / bzw. Nr. des Eintrags benötigt, muss der u.s. Absatz wieder eingefügt werden (."Nr.: ".$daten['id']."&nbsp;"."|"."&nbsp;") -->

<!-- fff;" >'."Nr.: ".$daten['id']."&nbsp;"."|"."&nbsp;".'<img sty -->


</body>
</html>
```


----------



## SpiceLab (23. August 2010)

<script type="text/javascript">
      function re_load() {
        window.document.location.reload();
      }
      setTimeout("re_load()",30000);
*a:hover {
      text-decoration: none;
      }
      a:link {
      text-decoration: none;
      }
      a:visited {
      text-decoration: none;
      }
      img {
      border: none;
      border: 0px;
      }
      #buch {
      position: fixed;
      }
      .feld1 {width:20%;}
      .feld2 {width:80%;}*
    </script> 


Der rotmarkierte Teil hat im <script>-Bereich nichts verloren, sondern gehört in einen <style>-Bereich.

Aus diesem Grund werden diese CSS-Regeln auch nicht als solche interpretiert.


----------

